# Hayward Nishioka Reveals How Judo Changed His Life



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2013)

Hayward Nishioka Reveals How Judo Changed His Life &#8212; and How It Can Change Yours!




> Although half a century has passed since those days, judo training still offers the same confidence-building and character-developing benefits to modern-day students, Hayward Nishioka claims. &#8220;The first word that comes to mind is discipline,&#8221; he says. &#8220;It helps you develop a tough mind. Certain things are geared toward teaching kids, and I think judo is one of them.



Alternate Link to article


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2013)

He was something!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2013)

arnisador said:


> He was something!



Was!?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2013)

Found these

Rickson Gracie vs Hayward Nishioka


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Was!?



I am pleasantly surprised to find he's still with us!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I am pleasantly surprised to find he's still with us!



and throwing Rickson Gracie on the ground :EG:


----------

